
Enabling Matlab in Jupyter Notebooks on Linux - yeyeye
https://walczak.org/2017/11/enabling-matlab-in-jupyter-notebooks-on-linux/
======
leggomylibro
Cool - I like the idea of Jupyter, but feel like it needs more creative
kernels to really fill out its promise.

I can use it reasonably well as a sort of lab notebook, but it's hard to use
as a general notebook. Or a combination notebook/spreadsheet. Or a place to
write creative fiction. Or any other of countless scenarios that it _seems_
like it would be an excellent platform for.

Unfortunately, 3rd-party kernels seem to mostly be copies of the Python one
with a different core language. Not that I can really complain; they _do_
provide documentation for writing your own kernel. At least Eryk here is
working to contribute to the ecosystem :)

------
sgillen
Cool, I’m wondering what the advantages of Jupyter is over matlabs IDE?
Especially considering that matlab now has it’s own notebook interface.

I’m actually just curious here! I’m very familiar with matlab but am new to
using jupyter (I’ve been using it for python notebooks)

~~~
Derbasti
Think of jupyter notebooks as turbo charged Live Scripts. The document part
supports proper Markdown, proper latex math, arbitrary HTML, and interactive
widgets. Export options are much more comprehensive as well, including export
to blogs, presentations, or code modules.

Code blocks can contain arbitrary source code of course (including function
definitions and class definitions), but they can also contain "magics", which
are special commands that act on a cell or line, for example for debugging,
profiling, reading/writing files, and much, much more.

This is the true magic of jupyter notebooks. There are magics for interacting
with the shell, for visualizing data, for running code in other programming
languages... The possibilities are endless.

And of course jupyter notebooks are just text documents (JSON), so you can put
them under source control, manipulate them programmatically, or view them
online without having python installed.

------
acosmism
check out [https://gryd.us](https://gryd.us) \- they have a matlab kernel
(octave) enabled by default as well

------
fizixer
I just love watching everyday what python is doing to Mathwork$, and what GNU
and linux are doing to Micro$oft.

~~~
microtheo
I need an extension to replace all those unnecessary '$' with the better
suited 's'. But seriously, why would one use Jupyter Notebooks with matlabe
when you can use python :D

~~~
yeyeye
A lot of specialised scientific toolboxes are written in Matlab. That's the
case in neuroscience but I bet there are also other disciplines where it's
hard to escape Matlab. Mathworks tried to emulate Jupyter by creating Live
Editor but I still prefer Jupyter.

